# Lucky & Cookies messy babies



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They think its a great idea to tip mammy & daddys food all over and stand in the tub 



















































































*Another pearl* ?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah they are all so cute and getting big.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The oldest is 25 days old... They grow so fast


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

My cockatiel babies are 15, 13 and 11 days old. I also have my first parrotlet babies. I am not sure how many but at least 3 and the oldest is 13 days. I am waiting a week then I'll start handfeeding.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww how cute i must see some pics


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing! Wow, they grow sooo fast. They are super cute.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww so cute, silly little babies lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are getting their feathers in very nicely


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

second pearl, but lots of yellow on the wings. does she have any yellow flights?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness lindsey they are so adorable  I can't believe how fast they grow!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> second pearl, but lots of yellow on the wings. does she have any yellow flights?


Half and half lol the primary is grey and the secondary is yellow


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Oh my goodness lindsey they are so adorable  I can't beleive how fast they grow!


I know they are soon they be leaving me


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> I know they are soon they be leaving me


awwww i could never breed myself because i would want to keep all my babies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought like that but i know lucky would make a great mom and i was right, i wanted the experience aswell and im glad i have done it but i wont breed lucky any time soon again as i know it takes alot out of them.

I was going to try taco and big mac but big mac screamed at these babies what a scardey cat lol will he do this on his own babies ha ha


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol that definatly sounds pretty funny, Taco must be the bird equivalent of a human who doesn't like kids 

I think my problem would be grilling prospective owners with millions of care questions like they would under suspicion of robbing a bank :lol:


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Awww I still love the little lutino. Did they eat any of the veggies with mom & dad?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The pic of the pearl by herself she has corn in her mouth lol some of them have been nibbling at millet tonight


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh my they are so adorable, I love the lutino(?) in the second picture. Is there just one of that mutation?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah she is the only lutino there


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

such GREAT pictures. Everyone looks happy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww thanks well some have been nibbling on seed and millet today
my bf is starting to fall for the pearl since she always wants him, he is trying so hard not to bond with them lol


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the lutino or the pearl


----------



## Julia (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures and there all very very cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they know it too


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're adorable...I don't think Big Mac would be afraid of his own babies because he'd be there through the whole process. He didn't see these ones hatch out so they're just weird to him lol.


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

there cuties


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Aww thanks well some have been nibbling on seed and millet today
> my bf is starting to fall for the pearl since she always wants him, he is trying so hard not to bond with them lol


and it begins lol he won't be able to resist soon


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She has won him over lol soon as she is out and sees him she makes these cute noises lol
She has cookies temper too lol


Im thinking apricot for her name but i don't know yet 
I was looking at tiel pics from google and found one called apricot and it sounds nice for her

One of them is going to family aswell


----------

